
Production-Level Facial Capture Using Deep Convolutional Neural Networks - jonbaer
http://research.nvidia.com/publication/facial-performance-capture-deep-neural-networks
======
mkagenius
We see a similar realtime application in snapchat[1] -- probably not as
detailed as this one but might be a similar tech,

1\. [https://techcrunch.com/2015/09/15/snapchat-
looksery/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/09/15/snapchat-looksery/)

~~~
yathern
I don't think there's any mention of NN to create those filters - in fact, not
sure if it's ML at all. Very likely some off-the-shelf CV face-detection -
especially considering it must run real-time on a phone.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Even the "simplest" face detection algorithms rely on strong machine learning
concepts, eg: Viola-Jones uses AdaBoost to train the face classifier cascade.

~~~
raverbashing
Not really
[http://docs.opencv.org/trunk/d7/d8b/tutorial_py_face_detecti...](http://docs.opencv.org/trunk/d7/d8b/tutorial_py_face_detection.html)

~~~
dr_zoidberg
The opening paragraph in that page literally says:

"[...] It is a machine learning based approach where a cascade function is
trained from a lot of positive and negative images. [...]"

------
bitL
Fantastic! Thanks for another amazing Deep Learning paper to study and play
with!

~~~
ungaro
how can you play with this without any data?

"The training data used for the deep neural network was generated using Remedy
Entertainment’s in-house capture pipeline based on a cutting edge commercial
DI4D PRO system [Dimensional Imaging 2016] that employs nine video cameras."

~~~
JabavuAdams
There are lots of sources for mocap data if you know people in the film,
games, or entertainment industry.

------
radarsat1
Amazing if they can manage to get this level of quality without requiring very
special lighting conditions.

------
CharlesLiuCN
This is really awesome,this will stimulate the movie industry.

~~~
JabavuAdams
The movie industry already has these tools. This'll really stimulate indie
games, if they can now do AAA mocap.

